# Titan diesel generator



## Nebrasky (Dec 30, 2020)

Has anyone ever dealt with Titan generators? There's an old Titan 6500 diesel generator for sale near me with 10 hours on the meter for $700. I don't suppose it's got much for voltage regulation on it, but would the power be any dirtier than a modern China clone? My main interest in diesel stems from the fact that I always have at least 1,000 gallons of diesel fuel on hand, as opposed 100 or less of gasoline. There's a short video clip in the ad of it starting, it doesn't sound bad, but I really don't know how it should sound. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Nebrasky (Dec 30, 2020)

Never mind, I finally managed to find the old threads on titans. I tried searching for titan generators on here before I posted, for some reason they didn't come up. I did find them now through another search engine. 

I don't think I'm interested anymore.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Yeah that's just an OLD Chinese diesel generator...


----------

